# Sofar Annual Frog And Reptile Expo



## Auzlizardking (Mar 6, 2007)

SOFAR ANNUAL FROG AND REPTILE EXPO Sunday 25th March 2007: Over the past we have held our Annual Expo in November each year at the Hunter Wetlands Centre Australia, Shortland, however due to new rules put on SOFAR from Department of Primary Industries we were unable to hold the Expo last year in November. The Expo will be held at the Hunter Region Botanic Gardens, Heatherbrae. Details will be placed on the coming events page when items are finalized. Hope to see you there. If you would like to book a site please contact the Secretary via email at [email protected].

Venue: Hunter Region Botanic Gardens 
Address: Pacific Highway Heatherbrae
Event Name: The 5th Annual Frog and Reptile Expo
Time: 9 AM - 4 PM
Day/Date: Sunday 25 March 2006
For more information: Please email The Secretary - Tammy at [email protected] or phone during business hours on 0410 315 968. There are no more plans at hand at the moment, however as soon as places are booked we will have more details on the page. If you would like to book a stall please contact the Secretary on the above details.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 6, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## choppy (Mar 7, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds Great


----------



## Aslan (Mar 9, 2007)

Have NPWS allowed sale of reptiles at the show?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 9, 2007)

There still last I know are waiting on the ok


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## wokka (Mar 14, 2007)

Sale of reptiles is allowed


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 15, 2007)

So there allowed to sell reptile there now?


----------



## fishead (Mar 15, 2007)

Bugger! I'll be at South West Rocks attached to a 30kg cobia - hopefully. The last couple of years expos were really good.


----------



## mungus (Mar 17, 2007)

fishead said:


> Bugger! I'll be at South West Rocks attached to a 30kg cobia - hopefully. The last couple of years expos were really good.



Hope you get a couple - I like my cutlets about 1/2 thick.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 17, 2007)

Put me down for same as well...lol


----------



## pugsly (Mar 17, 2007)

Ill be there with my posters too, got a few new ones Ill unveil lol.

Now.. who is sellin what!?


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you know if the guy selling the rodent tubs at the Mac Herps Reptile Show will be there? Or, Will anyone be selling Rodent Tubs?

I'll come and say G'day Pugs


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 20, 2007)

Is anyone going to be wearing APS name tags?


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 20, 2007)

:shock: Admit to be an APS Member....... Are you serious :lol: :lol: 

Will an APS site representatives be there on the day or have a Display Table? It was good to see them at the Mac Show, just don't go hiding in a corner this time guys  :lol:


----------



## frogus (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope to be there. Should be a great day


----------



## frogus (Mar 21, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Lozza (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going to come and have a look


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2007)

oh so want to go


----------



## chic parma (Mar 23, 2007)

If I can get a car ill count me in


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

Stalls still open if anyone wants to sell or display goods.


----------



## mungus (Mar 24, 2007)

are the stalls under cover ?
They say it might rain tomorrow as were expecting a southerly change.


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

All the stalls are open. Byo tent.


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Boa90 (Mar 24, 2007)

how much is it for admittance in


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

Prices


----------



## frogus (Mar 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Lozza (Mar 25, 2007)

so is it still on if its raining?


----------



## frogus (Mar 25, 2007)

Sofar is still on today they have drop the entry price and have put to much money in this to cancel it.
So everyone come along and help out a great corse


----------



## frogus (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## frogus (Mar 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## mungus (Mar 25, 2007)

so, is anything under cover ????


----------



## frogus (Mar 25, 2007)

No


----------



## Little_Fox (Mar 25, 2007)

The weather has cleared enough, to be nice for it. Plenty to see.


----------



## Australis (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone know how much the Devonshire tea is this year? im intrested in a few, maybe even a few scones at the right price!


----------



## gunjack (Mar 25, 2007)

Australis said:


> Anyone know how much the Devonshire tea is this year? im intrested in a few, maybe even a few scones at the right price!



$4.95 with Tea or Coffee
Gunjack


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 25, 2007)

What are everyones thoughts on the expo?


----------



## mungus (Mar 25, 2007)

pretty ordinary I thought.
few spare spaces about, so not all the sellers must have turned up.
can't blame them really !!!
Would'nt go again if there all like that.


----------



## Little_Fox (Mar 25, 2007)

The weather wouldn't have helped with turn out. And the stalls would all have needed covering today, many probably couldn't get a tent at short notice.


----------



## Bendarwin (Mar 25, 2007)

Were you there little fox? We went, The mozzies were a pain, you can tell there should have been more exhibits but the weather must have scared them off.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 25, 2007)

Whooo hooo I’m back I was told half of the stall holders didn't show up - the rain of course why I didn't go


----------



## mungus (Mar 25, 2007)

The stall holders that didn't show basically let everybody that did show down.
Especially when the public can make the effort.
Regarding tents - if your a stall holder & you know that your at a outdoor event, only a fool
would'nt have a tent or some kind of shelter organised.
1. to keep the wet weather out.
2. some relief from the heat, etc.


----------



## Boa90 (Mar 25, 2007)

there were some nice snakes there especially the BHP and Bredli.


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 25, 2007)

i thought it was good. shame the other stall holders didnt show. and the mozzies were a pain

but if it wasnt for that bloke doing the little reptile show it would have been very poor indeed.

will be going to the next one tho hopefully it is much better


----------



## GreenWillow (Mar 25, 2007)

Boa90 said:


> there were some nice snakes there especially the BHP and Bredli.


Who had those?


----------



## asis (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw a BHP and some hatchy bredli. First one I've been to, not a lot to see.


----------



## Boa90 (Mar 25, 2007)

not sure whos they were but there were also stimson's and another stall was selling black headed monitors and they looked pretty cool but my favourite was the BHP


----------



## Boa90 (Mar 25, 2007)

It was the first one ive been to an thought it was alright


----------



## cans (Mar 25, 2007)

must say i really enjoyed the australian reptile displays show (think thats whats it was )
learnt a thing or 2 myself


----------



## ThePaintedLady (Mar 26, 2007)

*Expo*

Jo the Pres here--
Thanks guys for your kinds words after the dreadful rain and the piss poor turn out of Stall holders!

We had "Reptiles Galore" NOT turn up which was our biggest draw card for the day and they were bringing all the reptiles and they had the hide to do a no show after they said they would definitely be there-Not impressed!`

We did however luckily have Bob Whitey from "Australian Reptile Displays" who although not a well man and having various other commitments turned up HIMSELF with all his animals and did a few shows which was our saving grace otherwise we may as well have shut down for the day...Thanks a million BOB!

I'm sorry to the public who thought our show wasn't the best as we had planned for WAY MORE stalls and they also did the runner! 
There loss as we had approximately 1,000 people go through anyway and the stalls that did show there cleaned up!

Our show is USUALLY the biggest in the area so please don't hold the rain against us but I do admit the mozzies carried us away!

The Black Headed Pythons both belonged to our members Brian and Warwick as did the Bredli Python.

The Black Headed Monitors and other reptiles for sale were from Bob Whitey, Warwick and Bruce.

We did have permission to sell reptiles and hopefully next year we will too so get breeding 

We are looking for a huge hall next year to accommodate the weather so if anyone knows of a place that would take up to 3,000 people in the Newcastle/ Hunter let me know..

Our next meeting is on the Tuesday the 10th April at 65 Carrington Street, WEST WALLSEND just off the freeway at 7:30pm.

You can bring your animals along for show and tell, etc and we have interesting talks on different stuff.

Last month we had a talks on correctly identifying Inter grade Diamonds and how to fill in your fauna book properly for the new members.

We also have breeders who bring snakes, frogs and lizards for sale so its like a mini sale/ swap meet anyway.

Last meeting we had Green Tree Frogs, Various Pythons, Blotched Blue Tongues as well as some baby turtles for sale so it was all covered.

You don't have to be a member to attend- You can come along and if you like it Join- If you don't leave its that simple and its a family friendly relaxed atmosphere!

Chow for Now and THANKS AGAIN to those who supported us today especially our very hard working volunteers who without them there wouldn't be a show!
Jo
President.
SOFAR.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry Jo I was all ready but with no tent I couldn't risk the enclosures getting wet - I tried to get one for as I said I really wanted to go.
Maybe neet year the PYG (Police youth center)or what ever there called has a large hall.-


----------



## mungus (Mar 26, 2007)

PogonaLady said:


> Jo the Pres here--
> Thanks guys for your kinds words after the dreadful rain and the piss poor turn out of Stall holders!
> 
> We had "Reptiles Galore" NOT turn up which was our biggest draw card for the day and they were bringing all the reptiles and they had the hide to do a no show after they said they would definitely be there-Not impressed!`
> ...


 
Well said.
Bob did save the day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will be at the next meeting - my first time.
Thanks.


----------



## choppy (Mar 26, 2007)

Took my little boy for a peek, and was disapointed [figured it was the rain] as I expected more. Thanks to Bob he saved the day for me and the young bloke too by keeping us entertained for a while. Legend!


----------



## c moore (Mar 26, 2007)

very dissapointing to say the least,last year was much better.You can't expect to many animals to be on display considering most peoples reptile enclosures use power,for eg last year at the wetlands centre indoors Bob had some spectacular pythons therefor all to see.


----------



## Boa90 (Mar 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what type of carpet python was in the large enclosure? it was fairly large and had logs and branches in the cage.


----------



## dave8208 (Mar 27, 2007)

hey there Jo
i noticed you had a talk on how to correctly identify " integrades "
wasnt that just one mans opinion ?
was there any scientific evidence produced to confirm that an integrade exists...?
i wont be entering any such thing in my fauna book until i get proof that they exist at all ....and diamonds from around the newcastle are DIAMONDS , not integrades.
i just wish i wasnt working that night , as i would have had something to say.
not that my 30 years experience counts for much .
see you at the next meeting 
dave


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 27, 2007)

wait ill be there


----------



## snakeboy5000 (Mar 27, 2007)

ohh! i cant thats nsw right not mellbourne wish i could be ther


----------



## Boa90 (Apr 2, 2007)

can anyone tell me when the next meeting is


----------

